
Apple, The Hyperion Ion Cannon And Why Future iPhones Could Have Sapphire Screen - protomyth
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/11/apple-fires-its-ion-cannons/
======
alokv28
That was hard to read...

"The manufacturing process for most solar panels involves manufacturing a
block of sapphire or other crystalline silicon and then slicing a .2mm-thick
sheet off of it with a wafering saw."

Painful

